# da yooper brush trout eh!



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Made it up to da yoop for one more go at dem brush trout. .....
The creeks were running cold and about average depth...
The lower slower stretches were fishing well, maybe because the water was cold. ....
Bugs were no bother at all 
Rolled spinners, silver and gold blades both did well...

Goodluck!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

WOW!!!! That's a great bunch of Brookies!! Nice catch, jealous!!
Don


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Very jealous


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice report ya blanking blanky.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are some slabs


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang. Nice looking salvelinus right there.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

concentroutin said:


> Dang. Nice looking salvelinus right there.


To hell with the Salvelinus.............Did you see the size of those Brookies!!? 

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

WOW,nice broke.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Brookie,stupid spell check.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW!!!!! Those are some damn nice chars right there.... Congrats on a successful trip


----------



## Big Medicine (Oct 31, 2002)

Nice pics


----------

